# Forum Font Size



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 2, 2021)

For me, an older guy on a laptop, the new font size is perfect...


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 2, 2021)

Looks good to me also


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 2, 2021)

I was just waiting to see if anyone would notice  

We have also added "post thread" buttons on the home page. Hope you guys find that more convenient as well.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I was just waiting to see if anyone would notice
> 
> We have also added "post thread" buttons on the home page. Hope you guys find that more convenient as well.


Glad you moved post thread to the top. Was kinda hidden after the last update a few weeks ago and hard to find


----------



## sandyut (Dec 2, 2021)

OMG this is so great!!!  My vision is failing and this is a gift. thankyou Jeff and all!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 2, 2021)

I thought there was something wrong with my laptop.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2021)

This is great!  Thank you Jeff and everyone involved.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 2, 2021)

Like mneely said, I thought I was having another issue. I don't mind it at all!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 2, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I was just waiting to see if anyone would notice
> 
> We have also added "post thread" buttons on the home page. Hope you guys find that more convenient as well.


This is awesome!  You guys are the best!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2021)

Finally! You older fellas can put your magnifying glasses away!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 2, 2021)

Love the new presentation. . .Thanks Jeff!

John


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 2, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Finally! You older fellas can put your magnifying glasses away!


Naw, just don't have to use as high a magnification anymore... 
For those who would like to know, I'll be 61 in a couple of weeks...


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 2, 2021)

I noticed this right after I opened Home page this morning but didn't want to complain!!! Just kidding...   Perfect font size for me! Thank you.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 2, 2021)

Luckily I didn't have any problems with the font size but glad it is better for so many others.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I'll be 61 in a couple of weeks...


Me too .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 2, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Me too .


Well Happy Birthday!! Mine is the 18th...


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 2, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Finally! You older fellas can put your magnifying glasses away!


I just don't have to tilt my head back with the bifocals as much, young fella


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2021)

I'll be 73 Next Month (Jan 3).
One of my eyes doesn't open all the way, since that stroke they said I had during my open Heart surgery in 2012.

It looks to me like the Fonts are nice & big for most pages, but no change on the Posted threads themselves, like this page.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 2, 2021)

Very Nice...I noticed it right away but thought it was a change in settings on my browser..


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well Happy Birthday!! Mine is the 18th...


Back at ya . 21st .


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well Happy Birthday!! Mine is the 18th...





chopsaw said:


> Back at ya . 21st .


Mine is the 28th...


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 2, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> I thought there was something wrong with my laptop.


 Me too... smart phone also.  Glad I'm not going crazy at 54.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 2, 2021)

I like it too! Noticed it right away.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 2, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I was just waiting to see if anyone would notice
> 
> We have also added "post thread" buttons on the home page. Hope you guys find that more convenient as well.


Noticed about noon! Wasn't sure if my phone needed a tune up or if I had too many drinks... kinda hard to do when ya haven't started drinking yet lol! 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> kinda hard to do when ya haven't started drinking yet


I've only started drinking one time . I was 14 . Stopping , that's another story .


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 2, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Finally! You older fellas can put your magnifying glasses away!



Not so quick. I still need it when I go to the bathroom. LOL

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Not so quick. I still need it when I go to the bathroom. LOL
> 
> Chris


Lmao that's for another forum


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Not so quick. I still need it when I go to the bathroom.


I just had a vision of the Japanese General from Gilligan's Island .


----------



## postmeister (Dec 2, 2021)

Wish my tri-tips and ribs got bigger too...


----------



## rc4u (Dec 3, 2021)

big title then normal subject,,,,, dont like it,,,,


----------



## forktender (Dec 3, 2021)

rc4u said:


> big title then normal subject,,,,, dont like it,,,,


Seems backwards doesn't it?


----------



## rc4u (Dec 3, 2021)

yes


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2021)

Love the new fonts!
Thanks Jeff!!
Al


----------



## Wurstmeister (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank You for increasing the font size!!  That was the first thing I noticed.  Now I won't have so many nose prints on my screen!
John


----------



## rc4u (Dec 3, 2021)

now u do know you can increase size of font without others. my computer can increase fonts just like my phone.. just go to settings


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2021)

rc4u said:


> so cause u like increase im supposed to also?? no unity?? well im not like AOC,



Brandon?  AOC?
Can you keep the politics out of it?

Thank You,
Bear


----------



## cmayna (Dec 3, 2021)

OMG!!  No more of this?   Thanks Jeff


----------



## justplainbob (Dec 3, 2021)

in Windows  use the control button and the plus buttons - Ctrl+ to make things bigger 
or the control minus buttons -  Ctrl- to make things smaller


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 4, 2021)

I was wondering who had been messing with the settings on my computer.      I like the new fonts!  I can put away my magnifiers!
JIm


----------



## rc4u (Dec 8, 2021)

so how do some members delete one of their posts?? i cant find that option.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2021)

rc4u said:


> so how do some members delete one of their posts?? i cant find that option.



Members cant, only mods or admin can delete posts.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 8, 2021)

rc4u said:


> so how do some members delete one of their posts?? i cant find that option.



The ability to delete your own posts/threads only exists for a short time after they are created.

Unfortunately, we have had members who got upset and started deleting everything and you can only imagine how that messes up the context of conversations.

 Nowadays, you just ask a moderator or admin if you need something deleted and they will take care of that for you.


----------



## rc4u (Dec 8, 2021)

so who deleted the post in conversation?? it was about me.


----------



## rc4u (Dec 8, 2021)

and negative.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 8, 2021)

rc4u
 we do not allow politics or religious discussion or comments on this forum. This is a place to get away from the craziness that you see everywhere else. It divides people and causes chaotic discussion that does not help anyone here. We are all about coming together to talk about things that bring us together, food, grilling, smoking, gardening, all the good stuff in life.

This is one of the things that makes SMF the best forum on the web.. I may be biased

I appreciate your understanding.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 8, 2021)

Still getting used to the font size. And 

 TulsaJeff
  ... your forum is yelling at me... it's like in all caps! Lol!  Just kidding,  but that's what I first thought!

Ryan


----------



## michaelvvmoreno (May 23, 2022)

It's a little unusual, but it looks good. You get used to it quickly.


----------

